
Ever wonder what that one filetype was? - wt4231
https://github.com/roecrew/wt
======
iamNumber4

      1 #include <stdio.h>
      2 #include <stdlib.h>
      3 
      4 
      5 //
      6 // Those who don't understand unix are doomed to re-implement it, poorly.
      7 //
      8 int main(int argc, char** argv) {
      9     if (argc <=0) return 1;
     10 
     11     char cmd[30] = "";
     12 
     13     snprintf(cmd,sizeof(cmd),"file %s",argv[1]);
     14 
     15     system(cmd);
     16 
     17     return 1;
     18 }

